

Error in JQuery.js? - amrithk

Hi All, 
Wondering if any of you have found an error in JQuery.js?<p>I was writing a script using JQuery today and firebug complains about an error in line 1772. The statement in this line is:<p>return fn(elem, i, m, r);<p>The error message I get is: fn is not a function.<p>Wondering if this is a known issue? Or if there is something else thats wrong with the script I have written?<p>Thanks
======
geuis
ask in jquery's site

